# Holster for FNP45????



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Just went down and ordered a new FNP45 and am wondering what you guys that have them are using for holsters??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your time.
Q


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, that was fast! Weren't you asking about "which gun?" just this morning?

I have an FNP in 9mm, so I guess "welcome to the FN club" is in order. I know I've seen the "which holster?" question answered somewhere. I'll go take a look and report back.

EDITED: Holster advice from another forum:



> I just ordered a Crossbreed supertuck. They also have OWB holsters.
> www.crossbreedholsters.com
> 
> http://www.blade-tech.com/Holsters-c-253.html They also have a bunch of different styles for the FNP45.I just ordered a Crossbreed supertuck. They also have OWB holsters.
> ...


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Wow, that was fast! Weren't you asking about "which gun?" just this morning?
> 
> I have an FNP in 9mm, so I guess "welcome to the FN club" is in order. I know I've seen the "which holster?" question answered somewhere. I'll go take a look and report back.


I went to the shop with all intentions of getting the XD45. After reading ALL DAY about it, and comparing the ones I listed in my other thread. It just seemed more of what I was looking for. I will save my money and get a higher end 1911 soon hopefully.

However, upon reading the posts from you fella's in my thread I asked my buddy who owns the shop if he had any experiance with the FN models. He went to the back and brought out a gun case containing an FNP45. He told me all about it and talked me into ordering one right there. It will be here Monday. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

I ordered a Crossbreed supertuck on Sunday and it showed up yesterday.
For a large handgun it seems to conceal really well. 
I just have to go get some sort of leather goo and soften up the leather a bit.









My wife kept telling me that my holster was here and didn't realize that I was wearing it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I plan to get a holster like that for the USPc.

How is that stock leather? It comes in black by default, but for extra $, U can buy the other type of hyde in brown. Supposedly, the brown is better for sweat, but I saw just gonna by the type you have...


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanted the natural one but they said they were unavailible at this time.
I'm satisfied with this one. I have been wearing it for 2 days now and it is pretty comfortable. Once it's broken in it should be good to go.


----------

